# Do you own AC merch?



## boring (Nov 28, 2021)

I cant see a similar thread that exists and I mostly need a reason to list off all of my merch because I love AC so much but do you guys own any AC merch or anything themed around Animal Crossing? How'd you get it? and why; was it a gift or what? I want to know what merch is out there so maybe I can acquire more of my own :')
Photos are not required but encouraged, I am really enthusiastic about animal crossing and want to know if anyone else is like me in their passion for collecting merch and extras that just make the game feel more personal and real!



Spoiler: My AC merch (it's a lot):









Sanrio Amiibo Coins! Big love for them, pretty high quality and we all know how impossible getting the Sanrio Amiibos was so Im glad to have gotten these.





12 Series 5 Amiibos (one double) - These were a hassle to get a hold of because they've only just come out and everyone was in a mad dash for them but between me and my boyfriend we managed to get four packets and they seem to have held out for us, delivering us my favorite babes - Sasha and Ione (although Roswell is stealing my heart a little bit too)





Isabelle and Digby Amiibo figurines expect ISABELLE IS BROKEN IT'S so sad to be honest.





Official Animal Crossing Switch Case - it was made for a full switch and I only have a Switch Lite BUT it came with an insert that made it available for use for Switch Lites  So that was nice









Animal Crossing Sticker Booklet!! By far one of my fave AC things I own and it was a gift from a close friend! The stickers are paper based but high quality and I adore them so much, I use them rarely because Im scared Ill run out and never be able to get the book again but I love it so much and it's an amazing amazing purchase and I recommend it for any fan of AC, there's so many stickers to use here.





Rover and Isabelle Plushies (Both official) - Im on a mission to collect all the plushies on sale right now in the UK, my next goal is to get Nook. I also own a Raymond Plushie but I cannot find him ANYWHERE right now it's crazy. I'm also trying to get some unofficial plushies of Brewster and Celeste, both are very adorable.








My official N3DS 'PopTart' - I craved this DS so badly for so long and eventually, I got my hands on it and since the day I got it I have cherished it with my dear life. Its falling apart with age now a bit, being nearly ten years old, but I'm trying to keep it safe and keep it alive for as long as I can. On my Nintendo 3DS I fully utilized the Nintendo badge arcade and had my theme set to ACNL so my homepage was full of ACNL badges and symbols!! I will at some point add a photo of the home screen but for now just the exterior is on here.








This one is a new purchase but it's an official AC Switch Controller... you cant actually use it with a switch lite which is somewhat upsetting, but the novelty of owning it is more than enough for my AC-obsessed soul. Im just happy to have it 





Finally, the pride of my collection - 45 Original Japan Exclusive E-Reader AC cards + One packet unopened as proof of timestamps and region. These were as I mentioned Japan exclusively for the E-Reader in Dobutsu no Mori E+ and were only for sale in 2001-2002. I managed to snag 10 packets of them in mint condition and intend to literally guard these with my life. I never actually got to play the GameCube Version of AC but I am proud to own that part of AC history. I have a lot of doubles that I would be willing to trade but hell, wheres the market for cards that stopped retailing 19 years ago? LOL.

My collection is constantly growing and I will update this thread accordingly, I will also happily talk about the merch all day if allowed to (':


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 29, 2021)

i have some merch! i can't get pictures rn but i have:
some amiibo keychains, i bought fauna, marshal, ankha, Toby and viche, but the only ones im able to find are fauna and viche
some amiibo cards, i bought o'hare and lolly ones online and i got dj kk and resetti from 2 different copies of hhd
amiibo figures, i have kk slider, reese, cyrus and there was one more but i forgot, the only one I can find is kk slider
the sticker book you showed
a towel
a water bottle, a journal and a backpack that i use every day
an unofficial marshal plush
a t-shirt
and my sister has a blanket and a nintendo switch case


----------



## boring (Nov 29, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> i have some merch! i can't get pictures rn but i have:
> some amiibo keychains, i bought fauna, marshal, ankha, Toby and viche, but the only ones im able to find are fauna and viche
> some amiibo cards, i bought o'hare and lolly ones online and i got dj kk and resetti from 2 different copies of hhd
> amiibo figures, i have kk slider, reese, cyrus and there was one more but i forgot, the only one I can find is kk slider
> ...


Im so jealous of you I wont lie but yay!! the sticker book I hope you agree is literally one of the best merch pieces Ive ever gotten. I genuinely think its amazing.


----------



## ughrora (Dec 1, 2021)

I have quite a bit of merchandise that I'll have to take pictures of later, however the following is my favorite part of my collection, especially my Aurora plush! It's an official plush from 2001.


----------



## zissou (Dec 2, 2021)

Aw, your merch collection is great!! Shows the love you have for the series. Especially the sticker book. As someone obsessed with stickers (my childhood bedroom windows barely lets in any sunlight anymore for all of the stickers), I _need. _Also, when I was younger I always wanted an AC 3DS! Very cute.

I have:

The same AC Switch carrying case as you! It literally makes me happy every time I see it. Quite convenient because I travel often.
A shirt that an ex-partner gave me that says "I Can't Today: I have Important Mayor Stuff to Do" (+ art of a villager, Isabelle, and random town locations). I still wear it!
Sanrio Amiibo that I made myself because Target was being difficult. Does this count? This doesn't count


----------



## Romaki (Dec 3, 2021)

I have 8 of the amiibos (trying to collect them all, but I got the pretties), I have the Dodo bag you could order for free once + shipping fee, I have a water bottle and a heat-changing mug. I wish merch was more popular here when I was a kid, now I don't really get ACNH-themed gifts because adulthood. ;v;


----------



## Livia (Dec 3, 2021)

I have the acnh switch, a switch case I got from target, and some hand made amiibos from etsy and amazon




not my picture, but this is the switch case I have


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2021)

I don’t own any actual merch, but I do have a Bones plush. It’s custom made from Etsy. I used to have a Champ plush as well, but I no longer have it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 3, 2021)

I don't own much, but I do have about 20 Amiibo cards and a Happy Home Designer Album to store them in. I purchased each of my cards individually to make sure I got the ones I wanted. I have 10 regular villager cards and about 10 of the Welcome Amiibo RV cards. The album was a bonus gift thrown in with my purchase of some of the Welcome Amiibo cards on eBay.


----------



## Flicky (Dec 4, 2021)

I have a few bits I've picked up over the years! No pic for most, but what I have off the top of my head:

Elvis strap figure
Tom Nook DX UFO Catcher (movie release)
Resetti plush
Booker plush
Bunnie plush
K.K. Slider plush
Rosie plush
Animal Crossing Switch controller
Build a Bear Isabelle
New Leaf Tom Nook plush
Some of the Amiibo cards

I do have pics of these two items though:






The mouse mat came with an issue of the Official Nintendo Magazine (if I recall) and Margie was a car boot sale find (for those outside the UK, think along the lines of a flea market).


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 17, 2021)

I have some fan made coins but I'm not really sure that could be counted?
Other than that, I do have a light blue shirt of the Nook Twins on it I ordered last year with some gift money and it was practical. I did tell myself if I ever found a plush at the store I would pick one up sometime. I would rather have figurines, but they tend to be more expensive and I think right now, the only ones out there are in packs at Gamestop. The Flocked ones. I don't really want the amiibo ones. And I would only pick up one or two not a whole box lol.
I thought about looking online for fan made plushes of villagers that wouldn't otherwise have representation but eh, they can be pricey too. I understand why though. They are handmade and does take time, planning, and talent. They tend to be bigger which isn't something I want because it means it takes up more room. Its cool, I just feel bad for spend alot of money for something that isn't practical I guess.
I guess I am a little spoiled by the pokemon industry. They have plushes and figures of different sizes = different prices and of every character.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 20, 2021)

I couldn't list all of the merch I own lol

Just last week 7/11 here in Japan launched more merch + another Ichiban Kuji and of course I had to go out and buy some now I'm working on a YT video about it too for fun


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 24, 2021)

I LOVE ANIMAL CROSSING SO MUCHIEEEE. After Christmas I have to take some pictures of all my stuff after everything!! This is fun! ALSO I did not know you like Miku!! I saw that sticker!! I LOVE miku games and music! I think Kaito is my favorite crypton vocaloid!


----------



## ryuk (Dec 25, 2021)

amiibo cards, a custom plushie of raddle that i commissioned from etsy, and the acnh switch itself are the only ac merch i have. most of the official merch isn’t really my style but i do want to get more custom stuff

oh and i forgot i do have some of the flocked tomodachi figurines, they’re toooo cute n i need more <3


----------



## Beanz (Dec 27, 2021)

i have the amiibo figures (nook, Isabelle, celeste, rover, reese & cyrus, K.K, and resetti) then i have about 28 amiibo cards including the sanrio cards. I also have an unofficial magazine and poster then i have K.K slider, tom nook, and isabelle plushes.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 27, 2021)

I just got a 3-pack of Animal Crossing socks as a Christmas present this year. One pair has Isabelle on them, one pair has Tom Nook, and one pair has K.K. I love them!


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 27, 2021)

i feel like i've mentioned merch in a similar discussion, but i don't remember how long ago, so i'll just relist it. most of the AC merch in my room is actually my sister's, but i have some of my own, and a lot of it's unofficial. together we have:

various amiibo cards from all 5 series + some unofficial tokens/mini cards;
plushies, some bootleg, some official (i only have punchy, but she has tom nook, timmy + tommy, goldie, sherb and stitches. my girlfriend has bunnie);
switch lite case;
the isabelle, tom nook and k.k slider official enamel pins;
pencil case and notebook;
pascal enamel pin + lucky and marshal villager enamel pins from etsy;
unofficial handmade felt 3DS cases;
a handmade postcard of the museum + villager bookmark, which i stuck to my wall;
official sticker book;
two rolls of washi tape;
several amiibo figures (reese, cyrus and celeste to name a few);
a mug;
pro-controller;
all of the games asdfghjk.
there might be more that she has, but i'm not sure. we've seen some other official merch around, like some other NPC plushies, the build-a-bears, this weird inflatable gaming chair, some cups, a giftset with a coaster, mug, tom nook keychain and notebook, a stationary set, and an LED light of the franchise logo. sadly, a lot of the better merch is in japan or the usa.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 28, 2021)

Not a lot; I have Whitney's amiibo card and the Tom Nook from Build-a-Bear. I actually don't think I have anything besides that, come to think of it... this thread is giving me ideas. I want to get some Animal Crossing stickers for my sticker door now.


----------



## Alexi Giovani (Dec 28, 2021)

^ my wife got me this logo light for Christmas which I unboxed. 
plus a whole bunch of amiibo cards. 
I considered an ACNH micro SD card but it was OTT size of 512gb.


----------



## Bui (Dec 31, 2021)

The only AC themed items I have are an Animal Crossing themed Switch Lite carrying case, the NH edition Switch, and the old New Leaf themed 3DS XL with a broken hinge. That last one really sucks, I spent so long looking hard everywhere to find one of those after NL launched since I had to cancel my preorder last minute, and within less than a year of use the system's hinge started falling apart on me.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 1, 2022)

i can finally post here lmao - as of this christmas i have this travel mug which I am yet to use but already love!! it's a lot bigger than other travel mugs i own too which is exciting


----------



## rubyrubert (Jan 1, 2022)

Besides the games I own, I really want the Build-a-Bear plushies or a custom plush of my favorite villagers (Roald or Marshal). It'd be easier if I lived in Japan lol


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 4, 2022)

The only AC things I own are the games. I don't really go for any video game merchandise tbh.


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 5, 2022)

I think I have a very tiny Elvis phonestrap I got from a gacha machine in a restaurant that's now defunct. It's a shame that I didn't think to buy a few more!


----------



## Mutti (Jan 6, 2022)

With older titles there was little to no merch avalible for me in europe. New Horizons has brought much more with it which let me add to my collection

poptart 3ds
isabelle & townhall plastic figure & building
3ds HHD case
Amiibo cards
nintendo club AC notebook
New Leaf 3ds stylus
HHD Game
3ds pima guide
Amiibo festival (i got on clearance for £5 as i never owned a wii u, i wanted the two amiibo figures in the box)
Amiibo Cards over 100 from series 1,2&3
villager amiibo figure
resetti,kapp’n,isabelle,digby (summer & autumn outfits) Amiibo figures
amiibo card folders
sticker book
ACNH switch
switch AC carry case x2
tom nook keyring

and im still looking for more, but i will never pay for overpriced items unless there rare


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't have the space for a bunch of merch but maybe one day I'll get more,
uh all I have is some probably unofficial Animal crossing stickers( Tortimer, Celeste, Animal crossing leaf icon and a sticker of a player)
and approximately over 200 Amiibo cards series 1-5 and the Sanrio ones.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 7, 2022)

I was able to pick up new AC merch at 7-11! There was an Ichiban Kuji as well. My favorite is definitely the journal diary! 






Spoiler: (If you’re really interested I made a video on it but no pressure)


----------



## Romaki (Jan 8, 2022)

I got this starionary set for Christmas.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 8, 2022)

No, but there's this Gyroid planter I've been eyeing for a moment. I really want a brewster cookie cutter, but I don't do much baking


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2022)

i’m not sure if these count, but the only merch i currently own is my incomplete series 5 amiibo card collection, as well as the animal crossing monopoly. :’)


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 10, 2022)

Romaki said:


> I got this starionary set for Christmas.


OMG I HAVE A BACKPACK WITH THAT DESIGN. I also got the cover plates just because of how cute it is! Where did they buy it  if I may ask??? I will order it RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Merielle (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a few plushes! ^^ Some I've gotten for myself, others have been gifts.  I'm planning on just expanding my collection of the official NPC plushes for now, but I would like to get some fanmade villager plushes of my favorite villagers later down the line.  So far, I've got Kicks, Rover, Tom Nook (NL & NH), K.K. Slider, Blathers, and Isabelle (NH and two NL outfits).


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't, I've bought some for friends before but never for myself.  However, I am getting this ACNH shirt soon






						Amazon.com: Animal Crossing: New Horizons Nook Inc.Island Getaway T-Shirt : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
					

Buy Animal Crossing: New Horizons Nook Inc.Island Getaway T-Shirt: Shop top fashion brands T-Shirts at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




I'm also getting the monopoly set, I don't really have anyone to play with unfortunately, maybe someday I will.  But it would be nice to have as a collector's item and it's really cute.

I might get a plush too, I'm not sure which character yet though

Oh wait!  I totally forgot, I do have the official ACNH game guide and some amiibo cards, plus a Tom Nook amiibo figure


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Jan 12, 2022)

This thread made me want so many Animal Crossing plushies omgg!! I do have an animal crossing switch case, i got it for christmas last year, some stickers from amazon, my switch skin is the one from walmart with all the villagers on it, and i have some amiibo cards... might order some more stuff soon.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 13, 2022)

Nope. Not a big fan of it enough to have merch. I had a shirt but I only worn it like 3 times.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

I have 150+ amiibo cards, a sweater, a wallet, a mug, and an Isabelle plush. ^^


----------



## kusariyaro (Feb 7, 2022)

Unfortunately i only own a little isabelle fanmade pin... I love it tho! But in my country we dont get much merch from games, anime, and so on... And importing them is extremely expensive bc of the difference between coik value (i dont know if i wrote that well, but basically our money is very devaluated compared to other countries). I would love to get more merch though! Maybe a plushie!


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)

My ex got me an ACNH shirt (I don't even play ACNH though lol). I also have socks with Rover, Isabelle, Mabel, KK, and Blathers on them. Why? I don't even know, they're just comfy lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 5, 2022)

All I have is just the games themselves and amiibo cards. I wish I can get a Molly plushie.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 6, 2022)

I have two shirts, plus 18 amiibo cards if they count.


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh my gosh some of this AC mercy is so cool! I feel like I definitely need to get some of it.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 13, 2022)

I've only recently decided that I'm "collecting" AC merch, even though some of these things I've had for years. Here's my current list, although I may be forgetting something:

~30 AC amiibo cards (not a full set, obviously)
6 AC amiibo figures
blue 3DS AC pouch
deck of ACWW playing cards
2016 wall calendar
sticker book
3 "Dangler" mini-keychains (2 Butch, 1 Peanut)
1 Backpack Buddy keychain (Porter)
2 of the Burger King maze toys
block calendar
2 Tom Nook keychains (1 is metal/flat, the other is a plastic figure)

Some are from Club/My Nintendo, some are from eBay, and some I received as gifts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

honestly I don't have a lot of AC merch, most of the merch I do have is Super Mario or Pokemon. I do however have a Mabel amiibo figure and that bell bag that I got as a best buy preorder bonus for new horizons, as well as a New Leaf shirt


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 25, 2022)

I don‘t remember if I ever posted in here, but I have two amiibos cards (Stitches and Goldie, had another one, but lost it) and two amiibo figures (Digby and Isabelle).


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have been slowly building up my collection, so here are some pictures!


Spoiler: 3 Animal Crossing shirts












Spoiler: Cyrus, K.K Slider and Reese amiibos











Spoiler: K.K Slider keychain











Spoiler: Pelly keychain


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 3, 2022)

I have a mug (gift), stickers (for my water bottle), and an AquaBeads craft box. I think it's a fun assortment, overall. Plus, I discovered that AquaBeads are actually quite fun!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)

Edit: Retook the image because I forgot something... My pro controller! I also added some more images.
My collection has grown a bit since I last posted! I wanted to include an image this time. :]



I have:
-A blanket (background)
-A hoodie
-A pro controller
-Two plushes (K.K. and Isabelle)
-A mug
-A wallet
-Some stickers
-Some amiibo cards (mini)


Spoiler: Close-Up Images!


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2022)

only some. i have an AC christmas sweater and an AC switch case. i also have a teeny little fuzzy dom toy.
i might have more but my mind is escaping me right now. thats all i remember.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Edit: Retook the image because I forgot something... My pro controller! I also added some more images.
> My collection has grown a bit since I last posted! I wanted to include an image this time. :]
> View attachment 436061
> I have:
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, I'm confused about the mini amiibo cards you have, I can only see the top(villager) on some but it looks like I have most of the same mini cards that you have but I see you have Ava, Tabby and Genji(maybe more I can't see) I don't have those 3, what kind of mini amiibo card set did you get?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes!! I own:

- Official AC amiibo cards (including all 6 Sanrio)
- Most of the official AC amiibo figures
- the official Bunnie plush (although it's at my parents place... somewhere)
- An official AC shirt
- An official AC hat


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

I do not own a single piece of AC merch. I'm not opposed to it...but I have a very small bedroom in my house, and I really only have space for things that are super important to me. That said, I choose to collect other things instead.


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2022)

I have this specimen


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2022)

I have all the Amiibo figures - not cards (though I only have one of the Isabelles)

Aside from that I also have an official Timmy (or is it Tommy?) plush dressed in his Nook N Go outfit.

I also have an unofficial Celeste plush which I slightly regret buying as I believe an official one exists now. Oh well. Though I did support a local business when I bought it at least.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 6, 2022)

Plume said:


> View attachment 436286
> I have this specimen


Dom
Protecc baby


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 6, 2022)

I have only AC Amiibo Cards.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2022)

I gave away my Isabelle plush as well as an Isabelle and Digby amiibo but this is what I have now: 

Series 1-4, Sanrio, and RV amiibo cards
A grey t shirt from Hot Topic with multiple character's heads on it

Looking around, I'm pretty sure that's it now lol. Weird coming from someone who like the series so much.


----------



## alpfabetti (Jul 5, 2022)

Guys, you can't imagine how long I've been waiting to get my hands on this merch. I have a few plushes no.! Some I've gotten for myself, others have been gifts. I'm planning on just expanding my collection of the official NPC plushes for now, but I would like to get some fanmade villager plushes of my favorite villagers later down the line. The last time I was so enthusiastic was when I purchased merch from phoebebridgersmerch.shop. It was a long wait as well and totally worth it once I received my order.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 5, 2022)

I also got a New Horizons sticker book and a stationery set





Spoiler: Stationery set is a big image


----------



## Hat' (Jul 5, 2022)

I own multiple ACNH things but AC is not my go-to franchise when it comes to merch since they're kind of all similar because they always use the same characters.
However I do own:
-An ACNH Switch pro controller
-The Colourpop Flower Tender blush and the 5-Star Island eyeshadow palette (the Isabelle one)
-A 3D printed gyroid flower pot and an unidentified fossil I got from Etsy
-A Charly plush
-A bunch of small figures I got in some chocolate eggs (I ordered 10 so I also got a free display stand to put them on)
-A small house with tiny tiny furniture and villagers (Isabelle and Fauna I reckon) which I probably lost somewhere
-Some season one Amiibo cards and the collectors album
-A Hamlet keychain
-About 10 amiibos I got for like $3 each


----------



## Flicky (Aug 13, 2022)

Got a picture of my Elvis strap figure! Sadly not the best photo. Now if only I could find my big ol' Tom Nook plush...


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 13, 2022)

I have an Amiibo of my baby Gladys, some other amiibo cards, an animal crossing puzzle, a hoodie and a t-shirt. I hope to get some official things with Gladys on them if Nintendo releases any!


----------



## poweradeex (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes, I have an AC beanie, a blanket, a drawstring bag, a keychain, a lanyard, my Nintendo Switch has AC skin stickers on it.


----------



## apeisland (Aug 14, 2022)

boring said:


> I cant see a similar thread that exists and I mostly need a reason to list off all of my merch because I love AC so much but do you guys own any AC merch or anything themed around Animal Crossing? How'd you get it? and why; was it a gift or what? I want to know what merch is out there so maybe I can acquire more of my own :')
> Photos are not required but encouraged, I am really enthusiastic about animal crossing and want to know if anyone else is like me in their passion for collecting merch and extras that just make the game feel more personal and real!
> 
> 
> ...


I have the animal crossing 3DS too!! Appart from that I hace 2 amiibo figures. My brother gifted me one (the brothers) and the other (Blathers) I bought to match my brother, to whom I gifted Celeste. I also have a small plastic figure of the town hall and Isabelle my mother's friend bought when she went to Japan once.

When I was little I was obsessed with AC:WW. I wanted merch sooooo bad but it didn't exist in my country, not even anywhere online. It made me so sad. I have seen it is more available everytime but it is usually abroad and although right now there are options to buy it overseas it is still too expensive. I am hoping they will start making some more plushies and figures too of more villagers so I can get Tucker and I am hoping they'll sell them here!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2022)

I have a few plushes from various eras, as well as some cards, most notably the rare Ice Climber e-reader card. I’m not into AC anymore, so that’s all the collection will remain as.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 19, 2022)

There isn't much merch at all where I live I have always wanted plushies of my favourite islanders so I might see if Nintendo Ships to my country if I am able to buy things online!!!!


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 3, 2022)

Apart from the amiibos cards,  I own the Celeste and Mabel amiibo figurines, some socks from Target, and a skin for my Lite. I still need to figure out how to put it on though.


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 3, 2022)

My country doesn’t seem very clued in on Nintendo merch. It’s hard to find in general (unless ofc looking online) and I haven’t seen AC merch anywhere. As a consequence, I don’t have any. But I have enough clutter as is so it’s ok


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Sep 3, 2022)

I own tons of Animal Crossing merch! It's because when I get obsessed with something, I go crazy!  I have a growing collection of Amiibo cards, quite a bit of the Amiibo figures, an Isabelle lamp, a couple of bags, some Etsy stickers & stationary bits, and a couple of the store specific AC boxes I was blessed to be gifted with. One day, I'll take a picture of my whole collection, but for now, I'm sticking to maybe one day completing my amiibo card collection... slowly but surely.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm kind of weird about merch <XD I try to stick with official merch only; not saying that there isn't some fantastic fan-made merch out there (and I've seen it!), but I like official stuff best 

That said if the amiibo cards count then I have almost all of them! I've also got almost all of the official card binders (missing Series 4), the HHD 3-ring card binder, and a sticker book!
I have a few of the amiibo figures: Tom Nook, Lottie, Rover, Timmy & Tommy, Isabelle (Winter outfit), and Digby. I'd love to get Isabelle (Summer outfit) at some point!
I've got the "Deserted Island Diary" manga and a plastic keychain of Sabel
I have the Little Buddy Isabelle plush and I plan on getting the All-Stars plushes of Audie, Chrissy, and Francine! (very excited for these I LOVE plushes )
I've got a few shirts XDD
Lastly I have Chief's e-Reader card, his Doubutsu No Mori e+ card, and Audie's Bandai gummy card! (I REALLY want Tarou's e+ card as well!)

The major problem with only collecting official is that Nintendo only bothers making merch of NPC's and the "populars" (Marshal, Apollo, Fauna, Fang, etc... ); I love to collect any official merch I can of my favorites, but almost all the "populars" I don't care about, so my options are limited to some variant of cards...
I would love a nice plush of Chief one day, but I'll either have to make it myself or commission someone to make it


----------



## jadetine (Dec 18, 2022)

Officially, I have the games and I own a bunch of the Amiibo cards. My sister also bought me a Ketchup plushie.

Unofficially, I have some stationary, stickers as freebies from Amiibo card trading (and some I made myself), a little dollhouse (modeled after the mermaid exterior from ACNL).




For Xmas 2022, my hubby just surprised me with this new keyboard and mat. He built the keyboard himself and it lights up in different rainbow colors, depending in what I prefer. I have it set to light up under keys I've pressed for now. He also bought me the official sticker book, but I am terrible about using stickers because I don't want to waste them. I wish I was nearly as thoughtful


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 19, 2022)

ughrora said:


> I have quite a bit of merchandise that I'll have to take pictures of later, however the following is my favorite part of my collection, especially my Aurora plush! It's an official plush from 2001. View attachment 416955


My friends favourite villager

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2022

I own an
animal crossing happy home designer 3DSXL
animal crossing happy home designer 3DS Case
Animal crossing New Leaf game
Animal crossing happy home designer game
Animal crossing new horizons game
Isabelle Amiibo figure (Summer outfit )
Tom Nook Amiibo figure
Timmy & Tommy Amiibo figure
Digby Amiibo figure
Kicks Amiibo figure
Lottie Amiibo figure
Rover Amiibo figure
Celeste Amiibo figure
Blathers Amiibo figure
K.K. Slider Amiibo figure
Reese Amiibo figure
Cyrus Amiibo figure
Mr. Resetti  Amiibo figure
Mabel Amiibo figure
Animal crossing notebook
Animal crossing 2022 calendar
Animal crossing new horizons guide book
Some animal  crossing Amiibo coins


----------



## magicaldonkey (Dec 22, 2022)

i've not got any AC merch, though i remember wanting one of those amiibo scanner things and some villager packs / cards so that i could invite my homies to my island (methinkst this was last year)


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2022)

If I recall, the only AC merch I own are amiibos (Reese & Cyrus and K.K.) plus the amiibo cards


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 26, 2022)

Amiibo cards and figures, a Bunny plushie, and a KK Slider figure (non-amiibo).

Lots of cute merch out there (and in this thread)! I wouldn’t mind picking up a few enamel pins sometime. And the home goods stuff Japan had recently is super adorable!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 27, 2022)

I added to my Animal Crossing merchandise collection this Christmas thanks to a couple of gifts from a friend.

I got this Tom Nook mug (dirty word is censored in the photo):




And this set of 3 Animal Crossing figures:


----------



## angelcat621 (Jan 8, 2023)

Picked up ACNH Page-a-Day calendar at Walmart today:

Each page has villager and NPC birthdays on them.
Very cute and not bad for $10.


----------



## margiemao (Jan 8, 2023)

Don't have pictures right now but I have a DJ KK plush, the official Animal Crossing sticker book, and amiibo cards. I used to have a few amiibo figures but I lost them


----------

